

Whenisgood.net: Easy way to find out when everyone is free - csmeder
http://whenisgood.net

======
csmeder
I just found this site and thought I would share. Ive been looking for
something like this for a long time.

~~~
slashdot
You should check out <http://tungle.me>, it's a much more complete product
(calendar syncing, nicer UI)

~~~
bravura
<http://doodle.com> is yet another competitor.

~~~
caryme
Doodle is in fairly widespread use at my school

------
leif
<http://whenisgood.net/5g99fi>

------
diN0bot
<http://doodle.com>

~~~
metabrew
Doodle is great, used it to organise an office LAN party recently. No reg, no
hassle - just works, highly recommended.

